
Growth - monty_singh
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/09/growth.html
======
001sky
_kenberger • an hour ago

first comment. (gaming avc.com to fake traction).

    
    
        Avatar
        fredwilson MOD • 44 minutes ago • parent
    
        nice!*
    
    

\-- _From the comments. _

~~~
001sky
relevant:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4554783>

